# Lemon Garlic Shrimp In Parmesan Cream Sauce (W / Pics)



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

Had a bachelor night yesterday. Tracy was attending a farewell party for one of her employees who was offered a management position with another bank. Decided shrimp was in order. The only problem is that there are a million or more ways to do shrimp and I was having a hard time deciding what direction I wanted to go with it. Being that I didn't really get deep into cooking until after Tracy and I met, I have absolutely no experience cooking seafood since she doesn't eat it. Any time I try, it's a crap shoot but this one came out very well.

Start with the shrimp in a skillet with a little butter, lemon juice, and fresh minced garlic







Let that cook for a few minutes. Doesn't take long






Now for the cream sauce. A little veggie stock, some heavy cream, Italian herbs, and Parmesan cheese






Let that simmer for a few minutes till it starts to reduce and thicken a bit then add it to the shrimp






Dust some corn starch in to tighten the sauce and it's all done






I made some fresh mini Italian bread loaves  couple days ago. Butter and garlic powder on one then under the broiler for a couple minutes to brown






In between all of this I made a really tasty olive salad. Dinner plated with the shrimp over pasta and a sprinkle of parsley, the salad, and Italian bread






For a rookie seafood cook, this came out really well. The sauce had great body but was light in flavor so as to not overpower the shrimp. My intention was to coat the shrimp with the sauce but not be swimming in it. Shrimp needed to be the highlight, not the sauce. I got a nice hint of the lemon flavor and a good dose of garlic. All of these flavors combined for a decadent and very rich dinner. It was way more filling than I ever thought it would be but I managed to get about 90% of the way through it and Bianca had no issues with the last shrimp    Got another bachelor night today because Tracy is meeting up with a friend to pick up this month's wine selections. Now I just have to decide what to make for dinner....

Oh well, this one is a wrap. Y'all take care and we will see you on the next installment...whatever it may be.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 29, 2021)

Good looking shrimp plate. You better watch out, you might turn into a cook!

Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 29, 2021)

Love it, Robert.  I'll be trying this the first time I get a bachelor night.  Quick and easy.  I'm the only one here who eats shrimp.  Sigh.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 29, 2021)

Ha, shrimpy pasta in Alfredo sauce was what Jan requested for dinner last night! Too bad she didn't get it. Your plate looks perfect Robert, I'm sure I'll be copying that soon enough. RAY


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 29, 2021)

That sauce looks amazing!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow, looks amazing! Will have to try it, and this guy needs to add this to his list.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2021)

Very nice Robert!
I love shrimp any way you cook it!
Great looking meal!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 29, 2021)

Another fine looking meal there Robert!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 29, 2021)

Shrimp? Yes, please. Looks great man. Know you don't get to cook anything that swims much but that looks top notch buddy. I'd hit it for sure.


----------



## xray (Jul 29, 2021)

Very Nice! My stomach is growling here at lunch, wish I had a nice bowl of shrimp pasta to scarf down. The lemon garlic Parmesan combo sounds delicious.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 29, 2021)

That sounds delicious right about now! Looks like you had a great bachelor night to me! Awesome!


----------



## checkdude (Jul 29, 2021)

Exelent dish. Unfortunately for me my wife loves shrimp so I have to share  lol.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 29, 2021)

Great looking shrimp Robert. I like your "lighter" approach over the heavier alfredo sauces. 
Tell me more about the olive salad.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking shrimp plate. You better watch out, you might turn into a cook!
> 
> Jim



Thanks Jim but God forbid that should ever happen. Tracy's expectations would be so high I'd never be able to make her happy   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Love it, Robert. I'll be trying this the first time I get a bachelor night. Quick and easy. I'm the only one here who eats shrimp. Sigh.



It was tasty Gary. As much as I'd love to do seafood more often but can't, it just makes the times I can cook it more special.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Ha, shrimpy pasta in Alfredo sauce was what Jan requested for dinner last night! Too bad she didn't get it. Your plate looks perfect Robert, I'm sure I'll be copying that soon enough.



Thanks so much Ray. I'm betting that your wife is gonna want it real soon...like probably tonight    You best gt busy my friend...

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> That sauce looks amazing!



Thank you!! It was so simple but so good. I tend to do a  lot of gravies and sauces for all sorts of different things and none are hard to make.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Wow, looks amazing! Will have to try it, and this guy needs to add this to his list.



Too funny!! I remember that list well, and it was a LONGlist. Great movie and great scene. Thanks for the fond memory.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Very nice Robert!
> I love shrimp any way you cook it!
> Great looking meal!



Thank you Al. I know you're a fan of seafood and your accolades are appreciated.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Another fine looking meal there Robert!



Very much appreciated Jim. For being a rookie where seafood is concerned I was happy with this one.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Shrimp? Yes, please. Looks great man. Know you don't get to cook anything that swims much but that looks top notch buddy. I'd hit it for sure.



You are sadly correct that seafood around here is a rarity but I sure do enjoy it when the opportunity to cook it comes up.



xray said:


> Very Nice! My stomach is growling here at lunch, wish I had a nice bowl of shrimp pasta to scarf down. The lemon garlic Parmesan combo sounds delicious.



Thanks Joe. You could always call Grub Hub and see if they could pick up here and deliver to PA   



Steve H said:


> Great looking shrimp Robert. I like your "lighter" approach over the heavier alfredo sauces.
> Tell me more about the olive salad



Appreciate it Steve. The "lighter" aspect is exactly what I wanted so the shrimp would be the star of the show. As for the olive salad, it was very simple. Ripe olives, Spanish olives with pimentos, Kalamata olives, and some celery for crunch. Toss with a splash of zesty Italian dressing and you got it. Was a bit salty but the flavor combination was excellent.



sawhorseray said:


> I'm sure I'll be copying that soon enough. RAY



Ray, if you decide to make this please let me know how it turns out. I know you're well adapted to Italian cooking but I think this was a little different approach than would be considered "traditional".

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jul 29, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Appreciate it Steve. The "lighter" aspect is exactly what I wanted so the shrimp would be the star of the show. As for the olive salad, it was very simple. Ripe olives, Spanish olives with pimentos, Kalamata olives, and some celery for crunch. Toss with a splash of zesty Italian dressing and you got it. Was a bit salty but the flavor combination was excellent.



Thanks Robert! I'll be making that soon. All I need is the celery.


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> All I need is the celery.



I just put the celery in for crunch being that the olives are all soft. You could use any veggie that you like and it'd accomplish the same thing. Oh...I also put some grated Romano cheese in it.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Jul 29, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I just put the celery in for crunch being that the olives are all soft. You could use any veggie that you like and it'd accomplish the same thing. Oh...I also put some grated Romano cheese in it.
> 
> Robert



I'll stick with your recipe first. Then adjust to my taste if needed. Though this sounds really good already.


----------

